# Excel 2010 сброс настроек



## DOC (22.05.2018)

Привет, есть комп windows 7x64 и офис 2010 стандарт. Проблема с Excel 2010. У пользователя в excel перестает работать правый Alt+Enter и это не удобно. Читал что это может быть из за обновления KB2970228, проверил, оно не установлено. Если зайти под другим профилем пользователя на этой же машине то правый alt+enter работает на ура, т.е. дело где то в настройках экселя. Как сбросить Excel в "заводское" состояние?


----------



## NanoSuit (22.05.2018)

DOC сказал(а):


> Привет, есть комп windows 7x64 и офис 2010 стандарт. Проблема с Excel 2010. У пользователя в excel перестает работать правый Alt+Enter и это не удобно. Читал что это может быть из за обновления KB2970228, проверил, оно не установлено. Если зайти под другим профилем пользователя на этой же машине то правый alt+enter работает на ура, т.е. дело где то в настройках экселя. Как сбросить Excel в "заводское" состояние?



Пробовал через *"Программы и компоненты" - "Восстановить"* ? Заработает если сделать?


----------



## Funtik (22.05.2018)

Спасибо! Мне помогло


----------

